# Plant ID books?



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anyone have any favourite aquarium plant books that are really good and have pics and descriptions of a very wide range of plants? So far, I can only find books with lots of the usual suspects, with none of their colour or size variations. I'd like to have something to use in ID-ing and also when planning aquascape projects. Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Aquarium Plants - Christel Kasselmann

The Tropica web site can be handy.

There's also our very own Plant Finder! 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks, that looks like a very in-depth book!

I've used the plant finder here many times and the tropica site too - very useful! But sometimes old fashioned paper books are nice too, thanks for the suggestion!


----------

